# Looking for Squat in Sac.



## hypno toad (Oct 10, 2015)

anybody in sac town? trying to find a squat spot


----------



## Odin (Oct 10, 2015)

Hello and welcome @hypno toad ,

I have moved your thread to the squatting section from road dogs and changed your title from "bored" in order to reflect your request more accurately. 

It might help if you upload an avatar to your profile along with filling out some of your details. Doesn't have to be specific info but if you want to join the community it would help to kinda let folks get a feel on you. 

Because... honestly the way you posted this thread with a title of "bored" 

and 



hypno toad said:


> anybody in sac town? trying to find a squat spot



is real weak...

You dig?

::cigar::


----------



## NatashaVelvet (Oct 10, 2015)

You should talk to @seeking existence about this !


----------



## seeking existence (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi @hypno toad, where in Sac are you right now? I've been bugging out in a RV on some rural undeveloped land I've been renting. Do you have a car or a motorcycle? It's in the outskirts of Sacramento, so if you want to visit it or stay you would really need a vehicle, or at least a bicycle.


----------

